# poll



## Matt S (Feb 6, 2007)

*What would be a minimum size tank for a clown knifefish*​
4 ft 90 gallon00.00%6 ft 125 gallon (or larger)12100.00%


----------



## Matt S (Feb 6, 2007)

poll

Notice the *minimum*


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

dude, clown knifes get big, not like little glass catfsh, but i suppose you know this, so what am i sayin'  :lol:


----------

